# Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

*Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Aktuelle Gerüchte besagen, dass Nvidia derzeit an einer Dual GT200 55nm Grafikkarte arbeitet, die noch im Dezember dieses Jahres erscheinen soll.

Derzeit umgibt Nvidia ein Mantel der Geheimhaltung, der sogar so weit geht, dass die Partner nichts von den Zukunftsplänen erfahren. Der Einfachheit halber wird ihnen mitgeteilt, sich doch bitte an Cuda, PhysX und das Graphics Plus Konzept zu halten, mithin also an Dinge, die Nvidia derzeit vorantreibt.

Da aber damit aktuell kein großes Geld zu verdienen ist, liegt es nahe, sich an den Spielemarkt und andere Märkte zu erinnern und mal wieder Geld zu verdienen.

Eine Dual-Karte von Nvidia wäre unter genannten Voraussetzungen mit Sicherheit die 'heißeste' und Energiehungrigste Karte aller Zeiten. Aber was wäre das schon im Vergleich zu einem guten Abstand zur Radeon HD 4870 X2, dem derzeitigen Marktführer im Bereich des Extreme Performance Markts?


Quelle: Fudzilla - Nvidia working on dual GPU card


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

dann gibt es vielleicht endlich einen sinnvollen vergleich... ich meine 1ne gtx280 mit ner 4870x2 zu vergleichen finde ich unsinn... sich dann auch noch freuen, dass eine dualgpu karte die single gpu um bis zu 30% abhängt is dann noch unsinniger


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Ich zitiere da mal sehr gerne Stefan_Payne: "Abwarten und Tee rauchen...!"


----------



## XstarTT (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Yeah coole Sache! Ich bin mal gespannt, was daraus wird, und wenn ne neue DualGPU karte kommt, was die and Stärken und schwächen mit sich bringt 

-> thx 4 news


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Ich zitiere da mal sehr gerne Stefan_Payne: "Abwarten und Tee rauchen...!"




öhöm er meinte natürlich trinken 

ebenfalls thx for news ^^


----------



## jetztaber (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

nene, in älteren Threads durchaus "rauchen"...


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Ich habe es schon gelesen, es soll das GTX260 X2 rauskommen, kann aber jetzt nicht sagen, wo ich das gelesen habe


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Wenn sie schon nen Dual GPU Karte rausbringen, sollten sie aber (was ich bezweifle) erstmal die Microruckler in den Griff kriegen.
Und wie im ersten Post schon erwähnt, der Stromverbrauch und die Hitze sollten sie auch in den Griff kriegen. Wenns eine 280 gtx2 werden sollte, dann braucht man wahrscheinlich 2 Netzteile, und 5 Papst Lüfter.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## leboga (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon gelesen, es soll das GTX260 X2 rauskommen, kann aber jetzt nicht sagen, wo ich das gelesen habe



Dazu war doch mal ne News auf PCGH.de, oder?


----------



## XstarTT (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



leboga schrieb:


> Dazu war doch mal ne News auf PCGH.de, oder?




ja ich glaube auch, weil das mit der GTX260 X2 kommt mir auch bekannt vor ^^

edit: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...a_eine_GX2-Karte_mit_zwei_GT200b_GTX_280_GX2/ 
-> also dort ist von einer "GTX 280 X2" die rede...


----------



## Railroadfighter (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Stimmt, irgendwann anfang Oktober gabs mal ne News auf PCGH.de .
Die haben da doch gesagt, dass die Karte eine 4870x2 in die Schranken weißen soll. Falls das wirklich so sein wird, kommt etwas noch lauteres als die GTX280 auf uns zu...

grüße, Railroads


----------



## da_Fiesel (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Railroads schrieb:


> Stimmt, irgendwann anfang Oktober gabs mal ne News auf PCGH.de .
> Die haben da doch gesagt, dass die Karte eine 4870x2 in die Schranken weißen soll. Falls das wirklich so sein wird, kommt etwas noch lauteres als die GTX280 auf uns zu...
> 
> grüße, Railroads



ich will echt nich den stromverbruach von dem ding wissen 
warscheinlich 2x8Pin + 2x 6 pin 
und die größe...müsste ja theoretisch über 3 Slots gehen...
ich denke da kommt nur die hambuergervariante in frage wie bei der 7950GX2, weil 2 dieser monster auf ein pcb halte ich für ein ding der unmöglichkeit.
obwohl ATI hats ja auch gepackt mit der X2


----------



## Katamaranoid (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



da_Fiesel schrieb:


> ich will echt nich den stromverbruach von dem ding wissen
> warscheinlich 2x8Pin + 2x 6 pin
> und die größe...müsste ja theoretisch über 3 Slots gehen...
> ich denke da kommt nur die hambuergervariante in frage wie bei der 7950GX2, weil 2 dieser monster auf ein pcb halte ich für ein ding der unmöglichkeit.
> obwohl ATI hats ja auch gepackt mit der X2



warum geht ihr alle von solchen irrsinnigen zahlen aus????
ich meine die 4870x2 braucht soweit ich weiß auch nur 1x6+2 u 1x6, wieso sollten 2 gtx280 mehr brauchen? 
@railroads 
2 netzteile? ^^ wieso... die 4870x2 begnügt sich auch mit 1nem


----------



## Semih91 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



leboga schrieb:


> Dazu war doch mal ne News auf PCGH.de, oder?



PCGH - News: Geforce GTX 270, GTX 290 und GX2 im nächsten Monat? - Geforce GTX 270, GTX 290, GX2, GT200b, GT206, Nvidia, 55


Hier ist die News. Dann müsste es ja in 9 Tagen diese Karten zu kaufen geben


----------



## Gunny Hartman (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Der Witz ist ja, bei ATI war die 4870 bzw. die 4850 X2 von anfang an geplant. 
Bei Nvidia ist es ja sozusagen nur eine Notlösung, quasi ein versuch mit aller Gewalt die Leistungspitze zu erreichen. 
Und man muss auch mal betonen, dass ATI durchaus hätte eine Karte entwickeln können, die genauso schnell ist wie die GTX280. ATI wollte aber die GPU möglichst günstig machen. Und wenn eine HD 4870 10% langsamer als eine GTX280 ist, welche aber 100€ mehr kostet, kann man nur sagen, dass ATI dieses Rennen eindeutig gewonnen hat. Würde die HD 4870 so schnell, oder schneller sein als die GTX280, dafür aber 300€ kosten, wäre das ja auch okay gewesen.


----------



## TombstoneKill (1. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Juhu ne Dual-Karte.
Mal was Innovatives XD^^.

OMFG. Naja dann gibts aber echt mal was vergleichbares zu ner 4870 X2.
Ich fands au immer dumm 1 4870 X2 mit 1 GTX 280 zu vergleichen, denn 1 GTX 260 = etwa 1 4870, also sollte man die eher mit GTX 260 SLi vergleichen statt mit ner Single GPU Karte.

ATi Fanboys schreien sonst immer: "Juhu, ATi, NVIDIA sucks" und sowas kindisches^^. Worauf hin die von NVIDIA zurück flamen^^. SRY! Aber das ist zum teil so.

Ich selber hab keine bevorzugte Seite, von daher zählt mir eig. nur das P/L und ob die Karte nicht zu heiß wird. Naja und wenn eben Dual GPU, ob dann au Mikroruckler vorhanden sind oder nicht.

MFG
der unparteiische TombstoneKill^^


PS: @ Gunny Hartmann: Naja ATi hat nicht unbedingt gewonnen, denn eine GTX 260 ist eben so schnell wie eine 4870 und kostet genauso viel. Diese überteuerte GTX 280 ist auch nicht für jeden gedacht.


----------



## Katamaranoid (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



TombstoneKill schrieb:


> Juhu ne Dual-Karte.
> Mal was Innovatives XD^^.
> 
> OMFG. Naja dann gibts aber echt mal was vergleichbares zu ner 4870 X2.
> ...




hui, welche die genauso denken wie ich


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Eine Dual-Karte von Nvidia wäre unter genannten Voraussetzungen mit Sicherheit die* 'heißeste' *und *Energiehungrigste *Karte aller Zeiten. Aber was wäre das schon im Vergleich zu einem guten Abstand zur Radeon HD 4870 X2, dem derzeitigen Marktführer im Bereich des Extreme Performance Markts?



Du hast *lauteste* vergessen   

Ich will mir lieber nicht vorstellen was das Gebläse für eine Lautstärke entwickelt, aber ich schätze die Lautstärke steht dem hier in nichts nach:

http://www.profiagrar.at/bilder/geblaese400.jpg




Aber jetzt mal ehrlich wer braucht denn neben der HD4870X2 noch so eine mickroruckelnde Dual-GPU-Karte, keiner, denn jeder der wirklich vernünftig zocken will kauft eine vernünftige Single-GPU-Karte


----------



## eMMelol (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

achh jungs das mit der hitze und dem stromverbrauch werden die schon gebacken bekommen, hat ja bei der 9800gx2 geklappt und warum sollte es jetzt nich auch funtzen? und so laut is das gebläse von meiner 9800gx2 aufjedenfall nich, wobei aber auf beiden seiten(ati sowie nvidia) das mit den microrucklern doch mal beseitigt werden sollte, sonst spricht ja eig nix gegen so eine konstruktion 

mfg eMMe


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



eMMelol schrieb:


> achh jungs das mit der hitze und dem stromverbrauch werden die schon gebacken bekommen, hat ja bei der 9800gx2 geklappt und warum sollte es jetzt nich auch funtzen? und so laut is das gebläse von meiner 9800gx2 aufjedenfall nich, wobei aber auf beiden seiten(ati sowie nvidia) das mit den microrucklern doch mal beseitigt werden sollte, sonst spricht ja eig nix gegen so eine konstruktion
> 
> mfg eMMe





Finde es schon einmal echt gut dass du obwohl du eine GX2 hast die Mikroruckler nicht leugnest 

Die meisten tun das nämlich leider. Aber d hast schon recht, deine GX2 ist zumindest nach Tests nicht lauter als eine GTX280, aber die kommende GX2 aus aus zwei GT200 wird da ganz anders sein, immerhin muss ungefähr Abwärme die doppelte GTX260 abgeführt werden. 
Leiser als eine eh schon extrem laute HD4870 X2 wird die eh nicht werden 

MfG Korn86


----------



## jetztaber (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Du hast *lauteste* vergessen



Kann je nach verwendetem Lüfter stimmen. 

Aber bei mir läuft immer alles unter Wasserkühlung. Deswegen vergesse ich das meistens!


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Kann je nach verwendetem Lüfter stimmen.
> 
> Aber bei mir läuft immer alles unter Wasserkühlung. Deswegen vergesse ich das meistens!



Hahahahaha 


Werde mir wohl demnächst auch eine zulegen, falls sich meine HD4870 wieder verabschiedet bin ich dann GTX280-ready ohne gleich einen Tinnitus zu riskieren  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...agen-zur-hd4870-cooled-h-o-32.html#post302270


MfG Kalle


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Ich habe es schon gelesen, es soll das GTX260 X2 rauskommen, kann aber jetzt nicht sagen, wo ich das gelesen habe


 
Hier, für alle die es nochmal nachlesen möchten (ist schon ca. 1-2 Wochen her):

GTX270, GTX290 und GX2 bald!?


----------



## AranoiT (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Ich frag mich immer wenn ich lese " Laut " ob ihr beim zocken kein sound habt ?!?! hockt ihr euch neben den rechner und hört den karten zu oder was ?! lol
ich mein ich hab auch 2 GTX 280 drinne, klar werden die laut wenn ich zock aber verdammt ich hab doch sound 
Also kann die so laut sein wie se will, denn in windows sind doch die neuen Karten alle leise, ich höre meine auf jeden fall nicht.
Noch was wegen Microruckler, viele meckern und haben nicht mal ein SLI gespann, verstehe ich auch nicht wie man dazu dann was sagen kann
denn so schlimm wie es viele beschreiben ist es nicht und ich hab des video auch gesehen auf PCGH, klar ok wenn man solche ruckler drinne hat ist es schon nervend aber mal ganz ehrlich, sowas hab ich bei mir noch nie gesehen.

schönen Tag alle zusammen


----------



## Tomy4711 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Railroads schrieb:


> Wenn sie schon nen Dual GPU Karte rausbringen, sollten sie aber (was ich bezweifle) erstmal die Microruckler in den Griff kriegen.
> Und wie im ersten Post schon erwähnt, der Stromverbrauch und die Hitze sollten sie auch in den Griff kriegen. Wenns eine 280 gtx2 werden sollte, dann braucht man wahrscheinlich 2 Netzteile, und 5 Papst Lüfter.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Und natürlich auch eine Geld Druckmaschine, weil NV sich gute Leistung leider auch mehr als gut bezahlen lässt


----------



## Semih91 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Salvadore schrieb:


> Hier, für alle die es nochmal nachlesen möchten (ist schon ca. 1-2 Wochen her):
> 
> GTX270, GTX290 und GX2 bald!?





Semih91 schrieb:


> PCGH - News: Geforce GTX 270, GTX 290 und GX2 im nächsten Monat? - Geforce GTX 270, GTX 290, GX2, GT200b, GT206, Nvidia, 55
> 
> 
> Hier ist die News. Dann müsste es ja in 9 Tagen diese Karten zu kaufen geben



Das hast du wohl übersehen


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



> Tomy4711 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und natürlich auch eine Geld Druckmaschine, weil NV sich gute Leistung leider auch mehr als gut bezahlen lässt


Nach dem Motto mal wieder:



> The way it's meant to be bezahl dich dumm und dämlich!


 
Späßle! Die aktuell schnellste Karte (multiGPU von ATi) kostet auch noch mind. 400€!


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Das hast du wohl übersehen


 
Jup, Sry!


----------



## dungeon192 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

also ich bin mal auf die GTX 290 gespannt. Diese hat dann wenigens keine MIKRORUCKLER . 

ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2 (Seite 24)


----------



## Fate T.H (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



dungeon192 schrieb:


> also ich bin mal auf die GTX 290 gespannt. Diese hat dann wenigens keine MIKRORUCKLER .
> 
> ComputerBase - ATi Radeon HD 4870 X2 (Seite 24)



Sorry aber auch die hat Mikroruckler dann oddr hat NV nen neues Patentrezept gefunden.


----------



## SashTheMash (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



AM-Subaru schrieb:


> Sorry aber auch die hat Mikroruckler dann oddr hat NV nen neues Patentrezept gefunden.



Die GTX290 is ne SINGLE-GPU-Karte, mich würds wundern wenn da Microruckler auftreten...


----------



## Fate T.H (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Ups sorry dachte er meinte die mögliche Dual-Gpu ^^

Kay die wird keinerlei MR haben.


----------



## MomentInTime (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Eine Karte, die die Welt nicht braucht. Gerade in Hinblick auf das 1. Quartal 2009.
Mit den immer näher rückenden R870 und G350 stehen uns unmittelbar die neuen GPU-Generationen
von AMD und Nvidia ins Haus. Wen interessiert da denn bitteschön so eine total verbissen-angestrengte,
unverschämt stromhungrige und heiße Karte ? Selbst für absolute Leistungsenthusiasten bringt es das
doch nicht: Die 4 bis 6 Wöchchen, in denen diese Karte die beste auf dem Grakka-Markt ist, pff, da kann
man doch gepflegt drauf... ihr wisst schon was.
Und kommenden neuen GPU-Generationen werden mit Sicherheit derbe rocken, schließlich platzieren
AMD und Nvidia mit diesen neuen GPU's die Messlatten für die dunkle Bedrohung: Den Larrabee.
Da heißt's also für AMD und Nvidia "nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen" und dessen sind sich beide
Herrsteller vollstens bewusst und arbeiten schon seit Monaten auf diesen Moment hin.


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Der Larrabee wird eh ein Flop, wenn er überhaupt mehr als ein Papiertiger ist


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Meine Informationen über den Larrabee sind auch nicht so berauschend. Meinem Kenntnissstand wird er nicht viel schneller als eine heutige 9600GT oder HD4850!


----------



## MomentInTime (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Meinst du ? Vorsicht ist besser als Nachsicht. Intels Versuch, sich im GPU-Markt
auf Augenhöhe mit AMD und Nvidia zu etablieren, wird sicherlich nicht halbherzig sein...
und ich hab' den Eindruck, dass sich das AMD und Nvidia auch so denken...


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Salvadore schrieb:


> Meine Informationen über den Larrabee sind auch nicht so berauschend. Meinem Kenntnissstand wird er nicht viel schneller als eine heutige 9600GT oder HD4850!



Vor allen Dingen soll der Larrabee sehr viel verbrauchen und natürlich eine ziemlich hohe TDP haben und dann kommt noch der mehr schlechte als rechte Treibersupport von Intel hinzu. Intel schafft es ja nicht einmal einen vernünftigen Treiber für seine Onboardgrafikchips zu programmieren dann wird der Treiber für den Larrabee ganz sicher auch nicht besser


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Am Ende kommt dann eine Triple Slot Grafikkarte heraus, die 500 Watt im Idle zieht.


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Am Ende kommt dann eine Triple Slot Grafikkarte heraus, die 500 Watt im Idle zieht.



Wahrscheinlich 

Das Schlimme daran ist dass ich mal Gerücht gelesen habe dass dies wirklich so ähnlich kommen soll


----------



## Salvadore (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Warten wirs ab! Aber die erste "high-end GPU" eines Herstellers, wird noch lange nicht mit den Firmen mithalten, die schon sehr, sehr sehr lange in diesem Geschäft tätig sind!


----------



## Korn86 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Salvadore schrieb:


> Warten wirs ab! Aber die erste "high-end GPU" eines Herstellers, wird noch lange nicht mit den Firmen mithalten, die schon sehr, sehr sehr lange in diesem Geschäft tätig sind!



Hat man ja bei der XGI Volari gesehen


----------



## KreuzAss (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Quelle: Fudzilla - Nvidia working on dual GPU card



Danke, reicht ! Nicht mal Nvidias Partner wissen davon, aber Fudzilla natürlich ... !  Fudzilla setzt seit Jahren Gerüchte in die Welt, die eventuell stimmen könnten - letztlich aber ohne jegliche Grundlagen.


----------



## riedochs (3. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Einfach abwarten.


----------



## technus1975 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



AranoiT schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer wenn ich lese " Laut " ob ihr beim zocken kein sound habt ?!?! hockt ihr euch neben den rechner und hört den karten zu oder was ?! lol
> ich mein ich hab auch 2 GTX 280 drinne, klar werden die laut wenn ich zock aber verdammt ich hab doch sound
> Also kann die so laut sein wie se will, denn in windows sind doch die neuen Karten alle leise, ich höre meine auf jeden fall nicht.
> Noch was wegen Microruckler, viele meckern und haben nicht mal ein SLI gespann, verstehe ich auch nicht wie man dazu dann was sagen kann
> ...


 

Kann mich dir nur anschließen! Hab ebenfalls 2 Stück 280GTX drin und die sind nicht so laut. Und ich bin eher der Meinung, daß ein High-End Pc nicht immer laut sein muß. Daß mit den Mikrorucklern kann ich auch bestätigen. So arg wie in dem Video ists bei auch nicht. Würde ich auch nicht aushalten. Ich hab aus Erfahrung festgestellt, daß die Mikroruckler nur dann zu bemerken sind, wen die FPS unter 25 gehen. Dann aber dafür wirklich massiv.

mfg
Technus1975


----------



## Korn86 (4. November 2008)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



technus1975 schrieb:


> Kann mich dir nur anschließen! Hab ebenfalls 2 Stück 280GTX drin und die sind nicht so laut. Und ich bin eher der Meinung, daß ein High-End Pc nicht immer laut sein muß. Daß mit den Mikrorucklern kann ich auch bestätigen. So arg wie in dem Video ists bei auch nicht. Würde ich auch nicht aushalten. Ich hab aus Erfahrung festgestellt, daß die Mikroruckler nur dann zu bemerken sind, wen die FPS unter 25 gehen. Dann aber dafür wirklich massiv.
> 
> mfg
> Technus1975




Eine GTX und zwei GTX280 im SLi sind nicht laut, schon klar.... :

YouTube - GTX 280 SLI REVIEW (PART 1 OF 3)


Was die Mikroruckler angeht ist das ziemlich subjektiv, ich sehe sie zB. schon bei 60 Frames, weshalb für mich persönlich nie ein Multi-GPU-System in Frage kommt. Das Ruckeln an sich ist schon schlimm genug, aber noch viel nerviger sind die damit verbundenen Mauslags beim Zielne in Shootern


----------



## technus1975 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



Korn86 schrieb:


> Eine GTX und zwei GTX280 im SLi sind nicht laut, schon klar.... :
> 
> YouTube - GTX 280 SLI REVIEW (PART 1 OF 3)
> 
> ...


 
Du sprichst sicher von Standardkühler - also Luft! Wenn du mein System angesehen hättest, wäre Dir wahrscheinlich aufgefallen, daß ich mit WaKü spiele. Also ist eine wirklich leise HDD sogar lauter, als meine Graka´s!!!!

Aber nichts für Ungut.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

Nach dem Motto besser spät als nie, oder wie ist das hier zu verstehen.


----------



## windows (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*



technus1975 schrieb:


> Du sprichst sicher von Standardkühler - also Luft! Wenn du mein System angesehen hättest, wäre Dir wahrscheinlich aufgefallen, daß ich mit WaKü spiele. Also ist eine wirklich leise HDD sogar lauter, als meine Graka´s!!!!
> 
> Aber nichts für Ungut.


Du antwortest aber schnell.


----------



## thysol (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Bald eine Dual-GPU Karte von Nvidia erhältlich?*

 Jetzt wird hier ein uralter Thread ausgegraben nur weil so ein Typ sich nach 2 Jahren doch noch entschieden hat auf den Post eines anderen zu antworten. 

@Mods 
Bitte schliessen!!!


----------

